# Curious Peter



## jeffashman (Apr 18, 2021)

This guy was on the trail on my way back home after a nice walk with the camera. He didn't run off, and in fact came towards me at one point, so I took the opportunity to get some pix.



CuriousPeter01 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



CuriousPeter02 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



CuriousPeter03 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



CuriousPeter04 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## PJM (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice eye level shooting.  I like the compositions in the first and the last.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 18, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice eye level shooting.  I like the compositions in the first and the last.



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice set, #2 is my favorite.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 19, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, #2 is my favorite.


Thank you! We would have had a longer session, if the couple and their dog hadn't come walking down the path, but it was great to sit there and talk to this guy while getting the shots that I did.


----------



## nokk (Apr 20, 2021)

must be a curious young'un.  the bug eyed look in the first one is great, i love that you got down on ground level for these.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 20, 2021)

nokk said:


> must be a curious young'un.  the bug eyed look in the first one is great, i love that you got down on ground level for these.


Thank you! I was surprised that he didn't disappear into the brush, so I sat down to get the photos. Great way to get run over by a cyclist, but hey.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 21, 2021)

He was probably going home to tell the household,  "guess what I saw today honey? The humans are emerging from their dens too!"
Cute..


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 21, 2021)

NancyMoranG said:


> He was probably going home to tell the household,  "guess what I saw today honey? The humans are emerging from their dens too!"
> Cute..



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

